# [OT] ARCH czy ~ARCH

## swami

 *Poe wrote:*   

> skompilowalem xorgi 6.8.0-r1 i nadal mam to samo. to tak gwoli informacji.

 

Nie miałbyś jakbyś nie stwarzał sobie sam problemów i korzystał z x86 (STABILNEGO systemu).

Gorąco polecam  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> Nie miałbyś jakbyś nie stwarzał sobie sam problemów i korzystał z x86 (STABILNEGO systemu).

 

Po cholere takie komentarze? Po co stwrzac taki klimat na tym forum? Poobrzucajcie sie mieskiem prywatnie.

PS. Jednemy przeszlo, to drugi zaczal   :Confused: 

----------

## _troll_

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   skompilowalem xorgi 6.8.0-r1 i nadal mam to samo. 
> 
> Nie miałbyś jakbyś nie stwarzał sobie sam problemów i korzystał z x86 (STABILNEGO systemu).

 

nie no... rewelacyjna rada! chyba sam zastosuje!!

a na powaznie to od samego poczatku korzystam z ~x86. nie zauwazylem zeby system byl 'niestabilny', jak rowniez ze 'sam prosilem sie o problemy'. problemy byly (a nawet sa), ale sa one dalekie od tego, ze korzystam z ~x86....

jesli nie korzystales to nie pierd**, bo i po co?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## swami

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   skompilowalem xorgi 6.8.0-r1 i nadal mam to samo. 
> 
> Nie miałbyś jakbyś nie stwarzał sobie sam problemów i korzystał z x86 (STABILNEGO systemu). 
> 
> nie no... rewelacyjna rada! chyba sam zastosuje!!
> ...

 

Korzystałem, problemów jest pełno.

----------

## _troll_

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   jesli nie korzystales to nie pierd**, bo i po co? Korzystałem, problemów jest pełno.

 

~x86 daje mozliwosc bezproblemowego zainstalowania paczek, ktore sa w 'testowo' w portage.

paczki, ktore sa niekomletne/w spapranych wersjach/w ogole problemowe, sa zamaskowane.

pomiedzy paczkami ~x86, a masked jest duza roznica. najczesciej wprowadza sie ~ARCH na kilka dni/tygodni, by zobaczyc czy sie kompiluje bez problemu, czy nie ma problemow z bezpieczenstwem przy zainstalowanej paczce.... po prostu jest to testowo - przed wrzuceniem do stable. na tym forum, wiekszosc ludzi ktorych znam, korzysta z ~ARCH. to byl jeden z powodow dla ktorych gentoo wybralem - nowe paczki sa dorabiane praktycznie na biezaco. na desktop jest to moj ideal!

widac natomiast, ze linux jest tak stabilny jak jego user-admin... podaj jakis problem - jestem ciekaw z czym taki 'power-user' (hehehe) jak Ty nie mogl sobie poradzic....

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> Korzystałem, problemów jest pełno.

 

Korzystam z ~x86 od dawna i nie mam najmniejszych problemow z paczkami. Te naprawde spaprane i tak sa zamaskowane.

----------

## Poe

eh swami swami, i po co zaczynasz znow? jak widzisz nie jestem jedynym "pacanem" jak ty to nazwales, ktry uzywam ~x86 uwazajac to za dobre.. co do twojego uzywania ~x86... widocznie czegos nie umiales i zle cos zrobiles i teraz zwalasz na ~x86 objezdzajac jednoczensnie ludzi, ktorzy tego uzywają. Weź sie zastanow... ehh..

----------

## Woocash

Ja też mam ~x86, i nie mam żadnych problem z paczkami, nawet bootstrapa stawiałem na ~x86...

----------

## swami

 *Poe wrote:*   

> eh swami swami, i po co zaczynasz znow? jak widzisz nie jestem jedynym "pacanem" jak ty to nazwales, ktry uzywam ~x86 uwazajac to za dobre.. co do twojego uzywania ~x86... widocznie czegos nie umiales i zle cos zrobiles i teraz zwalasz na ~x86 objezdzajac jednoczensnie ludzi, ktorzy tego uzywają. Weź sie zastanow... ehh..

 

Poe, nie w tym rzecz. Zmądrzejesz, może zrozumiesz...

Po to jest stabilne wydanie, żeby go używać w ramach gwarancji poprawnego działania.

Całe te ~ są dla właśnie takich pokrętnych paczek  :Wink: 

Przykład:

1. gcc-3.4.2 nie buduje blackboxa (bo zmienili kod w GCC, trzeba zmienić wersje GCC żeby BB skompilować - rotfl).

2. lprng ma problem z drukowaniem w RAW używająć ~x86! Poprostu nie wysyła, filtr są spaprane, czy coś tam innego. Pewnie jakaś paczka... Nie zagłębiałem się bo mi to zbędne jest na x86 działa  :Smile: 

3. Portage smieci! Czyli mkdir /mnt/gentoo, robienie tam systemu (bootstrap na 2.6) i mam i386-pc-linux-gnu wraz z 686 i jakieś pythony i perle, stare biblioteki, bo bootstrap mało sprawny jest żeby pozwalał na ~x86 kompilować system.

4. itd, itp...

Z resztą moje x86 ma mniejszą część pakietów z x86  :Wink:  Ale sam zdecyduję co ma być "pokręcone"  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

naprawde nie mam juz ochoty kasowac postow czy prosic o uspokojenie sie. co do tego kto ma dorosnac to niech dorosna Ci ktorzy zadaja takie zaczepne pytania. 

odzielilem ten watek w ramach [ot] bo ma sie nijak do watku w ktorym te posty zostaly umieszczone.nie mam ochoty starac sie o bana dla kogokolwiek. ostatni raz prosze o kulturalne wypowiedzi 

pozdro

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> Po to jest stabilne wydanie, żeby go używać w ramach gwarancji poprawnego działania.

 

Nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, ze paczki z x86 beda dzialaly poprawnie.

----------

## swami

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*   Po to jest stabilne wydanie, żeby go używać w ramach gwarancji poprawnego działania. 
> 
> Nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, ze paczki z x86 beda dzialaly poprawnie.

 

Tym bardziej na te z ~x86.

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *swami wrote:*   Po to jest stabilne wydanie, żeby go używać w ramach gwarancji poprawnego działania. 
> 
> Nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, ze paczki z x86 beda dzialaly poprawnie. 
> 
> Tym bardziej na te z ~x86.

 

To co <cenzura> z ta 'gwarancja' pare postow wyzej? Nie poszlo Ci z ~x86, ok, ale nie widze powodu do twierdzenia, ze cale zlo na swiecie to wina tej malej tyldy...

----------

## quat

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> ok, ale nie widze powodu do twierdzenia, ze cale zlo na swiecie to wina tej malej tyldy...

 

jak to nie? i cyklistow.  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *swami wrote:*   

> Całe te ~ są dla właśnie takich pokrętnych paczek 
> 
> Przykład:
> 
> 1. gcc-3.4.2 nie buduje blackboxa (bo zmienili kod w GCC, trzeba zmienić wersje GCC żeby BB skompilować - rotfl).

 

rotfl? z gentoo? z gcc 3.4? z programistow BB, ktorzy szli na skroty piszac BB? z programistow gcc, ktorzy postanowili byc mniej userfriendly?

rotfl'a rzucam z Twojego komentarza, z ktorego - po raz kolejny - nic nie wynika. potrafisz rzucac inne?

btw. na niektore arch gcc-3.4 to jedyne _sensowne_ wyjscie (wczesniejsze wersje byly do d**y  :Sad:  taka prawda). ehhhh......

a problemy z gcc w gentoo akurat sa dosc proste do zalatwienia - niestety wymagaja posiadania dwoch wersji gcc w systemie, a potem juz tylko gcc-config i po zawodach. brzydkie, ale nie widze w tym problemu.

 *swami wrote:*   

> 2. lprng ma problem z drukowaniem w RAW używająć ~x86! Poprostu nie wysyła, filtr są spaprane, czy coś tam innego. Pewnie jakaś paczka... Nie zagłębiałem się bo mi to zbędne jest na x86 działa 

 

nie potrafie sie wypowiedziec na ten temat - korzystam z cups'a. ale idac Twoim tlumaczeniem moge powiedziec tak - mam ~x86 i cups i wszystko mi dziala jak trzeba! ma to sens? zaden! moze zamiast krytykowac, ze cos w jakims okresie nie dzialalo, to zastanowisz sie jednak co i gdzie? potem mozna to jeszcze submitowac na bugzille i pomoc w usprawnianiu gentoo.

 *swami wrote:*   

> 3. Portage smieci! Czyli mkdir /mnt/gentoo, robienie tam systemu (bootstrap na 2.6) i mam i386-pc-linux-gnu wraz z 686 i jakieś pythony i perle, stare biblioteki, bo bootstrap mało sprawny jest żeby pozwalał na ~x86 kompilować system.

 

nie widze Twojego problemu. stawiam gentoo na ~x86 od dawna. rozwin, bo widac nie jestem dosc lotny zeby ten punkt zrozumiec...

 *swami wrote:*   

> 4. itd, itp...
> 
> Z resztą moje x86 ma mniejszą część pakietów z x86  Ale sam zdecyduję co ma być "pokręcone" 

 

to po co wowczas robic to na ARCH skoro mozna od razu ~ARCH?? nie chcesz gcc-3.4? to da sie latwo zatrzymac - wystarczy poczytac; bylo nawet cos podobnego jakis czas temu na forum...

pokrecona ta Twoja logika - nie brac ~ARCH, ale recznie wprowadzasz takie pakiety... hihihi. a to o gwarancji mnie rozwalilo! - czytales w ogole chociaz pobieznie tekst GPL'a??  :Smile: ))))

----------

## swami

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*    *swami wrote:*   Po to jest stabilne wydanie, żeby go używać w ramach gwarancji poprawnego działania. 
> 
> Nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, ze paczki z x86 beda dzialaly poprawnie. 
> 
> Tym bardziej na te z ~x86. 
> ...

 

Nie twierdzę tak, w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie.

Niemniej, nie potrzebuję codziennej aktualizacji systemu i dodatkowych problmów wynikających z używania niestabilnych pakietów.

EOT

----------

## Poe

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   eh swami swami, i po co zaczynasz znow? jak widzisz nie jestem jedynym "pacanem" jak ty to nazwales, ktry uzywam ~x86 uwazajac to za dobre.. co do twojego uzywania ~x86... widocznie czegos nie umiales i zle cos zrobiles i teraz zwalasz na ~x86 objezdzajac jednoczensnie ludzi, ktorzy tego uzywają. Weź sie zastanow... ehh.. 
> 
> Poe, nie w tym rzecz. Zmądrzejesz, może zrozumiesz...
> 
> Po to jest stabilne wydanie, żeby go używać w ramach gwarancji poprawnego działania.
> ...

 

Kto zmadrzeje, to zmadrzeje..  :Neutral: 

w x86 tez Ci sie trafia "perelki", wytlumaczenie bardzo proste.. 

masz program X v1.0 stable. i generalnie jest on w x86. ale okazuje sie ze ma buga sporego, wiec wychodzi 1.1-rc1, gdzie bug jets poprawiony, ale jeszcze dodali jakies nowosci. takze ja (i inni rowniez) wola byc na bierzaco poprzez ~x86 czy ci sie to podoba czy nie! ~x86 jest dobre. fakt. znajdziesz duzo osob uzywajacych na codzien x86 ale znajdziesz mnostwo osob ktore uzywaja na codzien ~x86 i jest wszystko dobrze!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Z resztą moje x86 ma mniejszą część pakietów z x86  Ale sam zdecyduję co ma być "pokręcone" 

 

A nas obrazasz za uzywanie ~x86.... :[ jak jakas paczka mi sie nie podoba, to instaluje starsza wersje i juz, lub czekam na nowa, a wg mnie x86 ogranicza dosc mocno pole wyboru paczek... ehh..

----------

## arsen

a co mi tam, dorzuce swoje 3 grosze  :Smile: , 

Sam osobiście nie mam ~x86, jakoś przywykłem że jak coś chce z "unstable" to dopisuje do package.keywords co tam akurat potrzebuje, ale i tak np.

```

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |wc -l

137

```

czyli 137 pakietów 247 zainstalowanych w systemie.

Więc i tak sporo, a że ktoś ma ~x86 to nie oznacza że jest to nie stabilne, nie stabilne z założenia to hardmasked, keywords jest tylko dla testowania, niczego więcej, tak samo jak ludzie mylą pojęcie masked z keywordsem, 

KAŻDY nowy pakiet trafiający do portage, jest jako tested czyli ~x86 czy tam inna arch. Mimo że developer programu może dać się pociąć i powiedzieć ze jest ok i jest stabilny, w ogóle wystarczy zobaczeć że praktycznie każdy tested to nowa wersja programu, a jak wiadomo często jest wiele usprawnień czy nawet likwidowanych bugów. Wieć teraz pytanie czy ja mam ufać developerom danego programu czy developerom gentoo ? sprawa jest prosta.

Na koniec jeszcze jedno, jeszcze sporo zależy od skomplikowania ebuilda, tested jest też czasem nałożony ze względu na to że mogą być bugi w samym ebuldzie.

----------

## fallow

nic dodac nic ujac imho ...kazdy wybiera to co lubi i jak mu jest wygodniej, co do stabilnosci paczek to  moze ...  debian ?   :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> co do stabilnosci paczek to  moze ...  debian ?  
> 
> pozdro 

 

No wlasnie. Debian jest stabilny generalnie, bo robiony przewaznie pod serwery a nie dekstopy.

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> No wlasnie. Debian jest stabilny generalnie, bo robiony przewaznie pod serwery a nie dekstopy.

 

mało znasz Debiana...

a o SIDzie słyszałeś?

----------

## milu

 *raku wrote:*   

> a o SIDzie słyszałeś?

 

Sid, Sid, Sid Leniwiec? ten z Epoki Lodowcowej od sysuni?

A tak na serio Debian od początku był robiony jako dystrybucja stabilna i do stawiania na serwery - zauważ w którym momencie pojawiło się oficjalne wydanie dostosowane do desktopa. Poza tym Debianowy desktop w stosunku do Gentoo jest chyba lekko z tyłu co nie oznacza, że jest to złe - nowości do stable wchodzą po długim byciu unstable. A paczki unstable są także tworzone nieficjalnie i nie ma w tym nic złego - chcesz to używaj a jak nie to nie. Gentoo'owym odpowiednikiem stable jest x86 unstable ~x86 i co jak co znajdzie się gro osób twierdzących, że unstable są do d... ale i drugie gro osób twierdzących, że im nie sprawia różnicy. Każdy używa tego co potrzebuje - i nikt nikogo niech za to nie wyśmiewa - to w końcu jego wybór, a że trafiają się problemy to inna sprawa - forum jest jednym ze sposobów pomocy(chociaż jak widać nie wszyscy forumowicze podchodzą odpwiednio do sprawy)  To takie moje 3 grosze.

----------

## galimedes

Heh już miałem się nie wypowiadac na ten temat ze względu na to iż jest to rozmowa o wyższości gruszki nad jabłkiem  :Laughing: 

swami zastanów się co piszesz wiesz co znaczy niestabilne ??

Więc to nie oznacza niestabilność paczek tylko ebuildów źródła są dawane jako wydania stabilne tylko pare jest z cvsa więc jak można mówić o niestabilności systemu, rzekł btm raczej iż ~arch oznacza wersje testing (do której nie było błędów) ebuilda i jeśli zobaczysz jakieś błędy to tylko przy kompilacji.

A takie rozmowy niczego nie wnoszą ponieważ "jedni lubią ogórki, a inni ogrodnia córki" i nikogo na siłe sie nie przekona do używana czegos czego nie chce z mojej strony EOT.  :Confused: 

Pozdro

----------

## Raku

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sid, Sid, Sid Leniwiec? ten z Epoki Lodowcowej od sysuni?
> 
> 

 

Still In Development

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A tak na serio Debian od początku był robiony jako dystrybucja stabilna i do stawiania na serwery - zauważ w którym momencie pojawiło się oficjalne wydanie dostosowane do desktopa.
> 
> 

 

moim pierwszym debianem był potato (2.2) sprzed kilku już lat - miał już chyba kde z tego co pamiętam (oraz inne WM)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Poza tym Debianowy desktop w stosunku do Gentoo jest chyba lekko z tyłu co nie oznacza, że jest to złe - nowości do stable wchodzą po długim byciu unstable.
> 
> 

 

bo debian ma inną filizofię wydawania releasów. To co jest uznane za stabilne, przeznaczone jest na systemy produkcyjne. Jeśli edycja została uznana za stabilną, jest zamrożona i nie pojawiają się w niej nowe pakiety, a jedynie bugfixy do już istniejących.  A takie zamrożenie przeprowadzanie jest raz na ok. 2 lata.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  A paczki unstable są także tworzone nieficjalnie i nie ma w tym nic złego - chcesz to używaj a jak nie to nie.
> 
> 

 

żartujesz chyba... 

o ile zaleceniem jest wykorzystywanie edycji stabilnych do serwerów produkcyjnych (woody na desktopie to masochizm), o tyle niestabilna gałąź debiana polecana jest właśnie na desktopy - z racji częstego uaktualniania znajdujących się tu pogramów. W jednym masz rację - nie piszą tego oficjalnie na stronie www.debian.org, ale każdy kto miał styczność z Debianem, wie o tym. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo'owym odpowiednikiem stable jest x86
> 
> 

 

nigdy w życiu !!!!

gentoo nie ma odpowiednika stabilnej edycji debiana

przypominam, że w stabilnym debiannie nie pojawiają się nowe edycje pakietów, a jedynie poprawki związane z ich bezpieczeństwem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> unstable ~x86
> 
> 

 

ja bym raczej porównał x86 z gentoo do testing z debiana, natomiast pakiety z gałęzi unstable są wielokrotnie bardziej dopracowane od ebuildów z ~x86

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  i co jak co znajdzie się gro osób twierdzących, że unstable są do d... ale i drugie gro osób twierdzących, że im nie sprawia różnicy. Każdy używa tego co potrzebuje - i nikt nikogo niech za to nie wyśmiewa - to w końcu jego wybór, a że trafiają się problemy to inna sprawa
> 
> 

 

tak, tylko że na domowym komputerze zaleca się używanie co najmniej testowej edycji debiana. Stabilna jest na tyle archaiczna (pakiety sprzed 2 lat), że tylko twardziele używają tego w domu...

----------

## miscz

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *milu_m wrote:*   
> 
> Sid, Sid, Sid Leniwiec? ten z Epoki Lodowcowej od sysuni?
> 
>  
> ...

 

A to nie od Toy Story? Nigdy nie uzywalem Debiana, ale nazwy wskazuja na to, ze kolejne edycje sa nazywane od zabawek z tego filmu. A Sid byl czarnym charkterem i psul zabawki :>

----------

## Poe

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   No wlasnie. Debian jest stabilny generalnie, bo robiony przewaznie pod serwery a nie dekstopy. 
> 
> mało znasz Debiana...
> 
> 

 

Tak, swieta prawda. Debiana nie mialem, znam go jedynie z opowiesci kumpla obslugujacego serwer na Debianie i od paru innych osob... ogolnie system mnie zniecheca trche  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *miscz wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   
> 
> Still In Development
> 
>  
> ...

 

owszem, ale warto również zauważyć, że Sid nigdy nie będzie kolejną edycją Debiana. Obecny Woody niedługo uzyska status obsolete, będący testowym Sarge stanie się stabilny, natomiast Sid nadal będzie Sidem (still in development czyli unstable) - i tak będzie do końca świata i nawet dzień dłużej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   
> 
> mało znasz Debiana...
> 
>  
> ...

 

a ja go zdąrzyłem już trochę poznać - administruję kilkoma serwerami już od dobrych 3 lat, pół roku używałem Debiana na desktopie (najpierw Woody, a gdy pochrzaniła się już zupełnie baza pakietów przez różne backporty, wałkowałem Sida do momentu gdy nie wstał po upgradzie na 2.6.1 i zainstalowałem Gentoo)

A jeśłi chodzi o zniechęcenie - widocznie nie poznałeś apt-geta, znakomicie przygotowanych pakietów (wzoruję się na nich tworząc pakiety do Solarisa) i doskonałego systemu uaktualnień bezpieczeństwa, dzięki którym zarządzanie serwerem staje się banalnie proste - lekkie, łatwe i przyjemne jak 18-to letnie licealistki   :Cool:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Poe

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *raku wrote:*   
> 
> mało znasz Debiana...
> 
>  
> ...

 

rowniez wierze na słowo  :Wink: 

----------

## ketjow

Debianowcy mnie czasami bawia, cieszac sie z "nowosci" ktora dostali w debach do testowania. Np. ostatnio sie ciesza z kde3.3.0 o ile dobrze slyszalem  :Very Happy:  - a o gnome2.8 to tylko pomarzyc...

prywatnie wole gentoo lub np. slack, gdzie jestem niezalezny od zadnych pakietow.

----------

## Raku

cóż - taki już urok tej dystrybucji...

----------

## Poe

 *raku wrote:*   

> cóż - taki już urok tej dystrybucji...

 

Ano.. zapewne wielu ją lubi włąsnie za to, ale nie sądze ze gdybym zaczal uzywac go, to bym go pokochał... Gentoo si, ale nic innego.

----------

## C1REX

Odnośnie arch vs. ~arch to ciekawa sprawa jest. Podobno statystycznie ludzie zgłaszają mniej błędów na ~arch, niż na arch.

Domyślam się, że jest to spowodowane aktualniejszym softem z usuniętymi błędami.

Natomiast co do aktualności softu, to również się ciekawie zrobiło. Jak zaczynałem z Gentoo w 2003, to miało się dostęp do najświeższego softu i było najwięcej programów.

Dziś jednak nic nie podskoczy do Debiana i dystrybucji opartych o nie. 

Ubuntu domyślnie ma Firefox3. Kubuntu można zassać z KDE4.0. Kadu w Mint jest w najnowszej wersji domyślnie do zassania z dodatkami.

W Gentoo te ebuildy są zamaskowane, albo wcale nie ma.

Gentoo na arch nie ma nawet niektórych popularnych odtwarzaczy audio.

----------

## Poe

szczerze trzeba przyznac, ze ostatnio glowne repo gentoo sie troche psi... wlasnie, jak przechodzilem na gentoo, zachwycila mnie ilosc programow i ich dostepnosc. dzisiaj trzeba biegac po kilku overlayach, zeby cos znalezc... gentoo tak jakby zwalnialo.

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> gentoo tak jakby zwalnialo.

 

Niedobór developerów czy inne przyczyny? Ktoś wie?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   gentoo tak jakby zwalnialo. 
> 
> Niedobór developerów czy inne przyczyny? Ktoś wie?

 

*cough*

Lenistwo. (-;

*cough*

----------

## unK

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ubuntu domyślnie ma Firefox3.

 

Który czasem (fakt, że dość rzadko, ale jednak) lubi segfaultować, a wsadzanie go jako domyślnej przeglądarki do dystrybucji mającej z założenia być "user friendly" to raczej średnio dobry pomysł.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Kubuntu można zassać z KDE4.0.

 

j/w.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Kadu w Mint jest w najnowszej wersji domyślnie do zassania z dodatkami.

 

nie ma kto się zajmować ebuildami do kadu, to w portage są przestarzałe wersje.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> W Gentoo te ebuildy są zamaskowane, albo wcale nie ma.

 

Przecież i KDE4 i Firefox3 są w portage. A to, że są zamaskowane, to bardzo dobrze imo.

----------

## C1REX

Nie napisałem, że to dobrze, że ubuntu ma tak świeży soft, bo to mega niestabilne distro jest w najnowszej wersji.

Mint stara się być bardziej user friendly, ma większe repezytoria, a nie postawiło na firefoksa3 - chociaż bez problemu można ściągnąć.

Na innym forum już pisałem, że to chora filozofia tego typu dystrybucję opierać o niestabilne wersje programów.

To, co się dzieje z compizem w najnowszej wersji, to już patologia IMHO.

Co do stabilności, to Gentoo na ~arch jest IMHO bardzo stabilne.

----------

